# Create a RUMOUR for 2008¿. Come in and Enjoy!



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

We all løvé rumours..dont we?

Here is your chance to create your own rumour for this new year 2008..
Be creative..lets see with what yöü come up with?

WARNING..

Dont take anything said in this thread very seriously...some can happen,some will never...thats what they call rumour..Isnt it? 


Here is mine..


Airtel ready to launch 3g on jan 1


AT&T BUYS Idea! 

Microsoft plans to give vista ultimate for 500 Rs provided yöü should have own xp original!


Bsnl to launch 2 mbps unlimited for mere 250/month..


All major cities to be wifi'd by first half of 2008


Airtel plans to buy vodofone 

Nvidia and intel buys AMD...


Digit plans to give 1 bluray + 2 DVD's from jan issue


Ambani's stands for election.. Pitting each other...



This is my creativity level.
What's yours?


Please dont take anything seriously..created just for fun..

Advanced new year wishes


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> We all løvé rumours..dont we?
> 
> Nvidia and intel buys AMD...
> 
> Advanced new year wishes


this ones cool


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 30, 2007)

bill gates makes windows open source from jan 2008.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

more people embracing Linux!and that is a sure go one 
dataone H500 users getting 5GB usage limit and from 9PM to 8AM free unlimited usage.
DRM banned all over the world.
US and world itself banning software patents!
wil post more . :::::::::


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Lol nice one..


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> bill gates makes windows open source from jan 2008.



now, this is what i call outrageous!!


----------



## New (Nov 30, 2007)

TATA launches 25k car .

Ganesh to take charge as CEO of MS on April 1.


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

New said:
			
		

> TATA launches 1Lakh  RS car .


this cud be true 


Azeem to be as youngest Auto designer Head of Hyundai R&D


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

^Azzu,go go u can


----------



## sai_cool (Nov 30, 2007)

all dataone connections upgraded to 8mbps, even unlimited!!!
no charges for EDGE and GPRS on vodafone..
indian football team qualifies for WC  - LOL!!


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

thx prakash bro for u nice words


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

1)According to a global survey,95% users are using Linux & the rest u know. 

2)Reliance & Airtel join hands & introduce 4G in India @ Rs.30/month.


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 30, 2007)

JK Rowling has secret plans to release 8th book in the series titled "Harry Potter and the Return Of Voldemort".


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 30, 2007)

cellphones have been made compulsory in colleges/schools, because classroom teaching can be recorded for future references...


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

^^ KOOL ,,SIR 
hope every teacher has same view like your's


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks azzu...


----------



## arunks (Nov 30, 2007)

next year thinkdigit forum is going to be banned for such rumours


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

^^ lol lol 
nice one


----------



## arunks (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2007)

Legal Sex education boards such as CBSE & ICSE from class 11th.

JEE & CAT exam pattern has been changed including only what matters in real life. Who buys 5 kg potato using the formula (A+B)^2 

Apple lowering prices & releasing Mac OS X for general PC

Apple opening up the Mac platform.

Microsoft reducing the price of Windows.

My sister trusting me when I say "the gal i was talking to on phone since 3 hrs is just a friend"


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Funny one^ 

Try telling her its just the customer care girl...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 30, 2007)

^^rofl.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Adding another...


All private colleges in india are taken control over by gov coz of huge capitation..collection...(i think politicians want those money..)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2007)

Steve Balmer's daughter marries Steve Jobs' son

X-Box 360 to ship with Linux preinstalled!

Microsoft reveals that Richard Stallman is the key developer for Windows 7, code named GNUHORN


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

Microsoft reveals that Richard Stallman is the key developer for Windows 7, code named GNUHORN
^^^ROFL!


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 30, 2007)

MTNL awarded the best customer care service award for broadband in collaboration with BSNL!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

^ROFL.
MTNL hai toh Bakwaas hai 

1)Nokia & sony ericsson joining hands to bring NSE - 1000.
Featuring:
7 inch screen
500 GB HDD
2GB Ram
Windows Vista mobile edition
Touchscreen(offcourse)

2)Our close reliable source reports that:
Ram Gopal Verma is upto producing sequel to AAG named AANGARE.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 30, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> Microsoft reveals that Richard Stallman is the key developer for Windows 7, code named GNUHORN



Dude,that's the funniest thing i've heard all day,
Rock On 

Regards,
ray


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> ^ROFL.
> Ram Gopal Verma is upto producing sequel to AAG named AANGARE.


nahiiiii..........


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Nov 30, 2007)

Nokia X Series
 - record unlimited HD video (500 GB Capacity can be extended upto 5 TB)
 - 50 Megapixels camera (the camera which took picture of da vinci... blah blah)
 - high speed broadband on the move
 - 4G ready phone
 - USB 3.0 support
 - DTM (Direct to Mobile Techonology)
*** - replaces all your nightmares.


----------



## crystal_pup (Nov 30, 2007)

Ekta Kapoor produces a new serial which doesnt start with the letter 'K'


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

^****.Bhaaaaaaaaaaagooooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

Alienware enters Indian markets with a Rs. 10k PC

PS- gr8 thread. if u feel so too, rate the thread...


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 30, 2007)

Intel to give all c2d coustomers there new 45nm Penryn processors for free as a gift!!!
all 8x00 holders will get new 9800gtx for free from nvidia!!!
and finally
India to buy America on 26jan as a gift to Indian's.....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Nokia X phone rocks....

Sony ericsson launches 55 megapixel phone cam to compete with nokia...


Petrol producing nation's rise the petrol rates to 150 Rs per litre..

Gigabyte launches motherboards with A/C fitted...to cool the processor..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 30, 2007)

very good indeed

Raabo turns out to be the real aXXo

BSNL finds flaw in the TRAI agreement no tax at all.

EP-630 earphones free with Digit next month

The Rock running for president votes to be cast online

Force India fav. to win 08 season

shoutbox at thindigit

Laalu's 11th child is gay

I'm set to marry Scarlett Johansson(Demi-Ashton Pt.2)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 30, 2007)

In 2008,
1.All middle-east,few African countries,Pakistan,Bangladesh etc leaving their primitive law of code.no beatings,no eye-for-eye,no tooth-for-tooth  these countries going tolerant.
2.India government making it mandatory for all companies to use Linux in 80% of their computers.also Students are taught UNIX basics and Linux from the beginning also about Free Open Source Software.
3.West Bengal's Industrial developments grow outside of Calcutta and the benefits and employment opportunities reached to people in remote undeveloped villages where communists rule.also closing the border *STRICTLY* to prevent Bangladeshi immigrants who want to benefit from India and also follows their teaching with sync with p0rkistan plotting bomb blasts and making religious fundemantalists in India. 
4.Narendra Modi,Praveen Thogadia expelled out of this country for their wild  animosity towards Muslims in that way also to Christians who are generally tolerant except those Pentecostal churches(protestents).Modi said that the new "2" Rupee coin contains a cross replacing Parliament due to Sonia Gandhi(catholic!) insisted to do so!what an imagination  <==modi is a devil only a Islamofascist can think like that.expell or hang them in coming January for the killing of innocent Muslims(although I know Islamists who did the Godhra train blast)  .terrible people.
5.all madrassas are forcefully converted to English Schools teaching tolerance and co-existing.
6.*UNIFORM CIVIL CODE*
7.make all parts of India accessible to every indians as provided in the law.Biharis are predated in Assam and Vice versa.and also capture PoK and make Jammu-Kasmir as shown in India Map.suppress the violent Islamic terrorists who killed Hindu families esp Pundits and forced them to go to other places for life.Make the Indian army strong by removing jawans who are not ready to compete against Islamic terrorists.I want to see India as in Map.not the half headed J&K 
8.Stop Political regionalism by parliament members from TamilNadu(S.velu railway assistant minister) and Laalu Parsad Yaadav.once these people are in power they flows the national resources to their own state apart from corruption.
9.Remove Slums in Bombay and Madras.anyone who comes from outside feels  seeing it.also remember the poor living conditions of this people,build home and place this people there.
10.STOP IMPOSING HINDI AS THE NATIONAL LANGUAGE,INSTEAD MAKE PEOPLE LEARN ENGLISH!WE,SOUTH INDIANS DONT CARE FOR HINDI,DONT FORCE ON US.MAKE ENGLISH THE ONLY OFFICIAL LANGUAGE.ALSO USE ENGLISH IN PARLIAMENT ====>MUST

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
these are my ideas more than about these all happening on 2008


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 30, 2007)

Every rumers posted here will be made reality by Digit!!!
They Promise


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> very good indeed
> 
> Raabo turns out to be the real aXXo
> 
> ...


 

AWESOME

Raaboo=aXXo rofl rofl rofl rofl rofl what a imagination..too cool. 
Rock running for president ,lol superb..


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 30, 2007)

1. Every THINKDIGIT member to be given 1,00,000 Rs.
2. Every such member to be given a latest hardware/ software for FREE just to try. N this is to b done retrospectively- we wil all get lappys n iPhones too 
3. Share market to cross 30k
4. 1Re = 1 US$  [this can b true on 10 Dec 2011 though]
5. Indian subcontinent to be called "India"!!!!


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2007)

this thread running Crazy let it Be


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 30, 2007)

raaboo is aXXo... the best one I have ever seen...

here is another one:

jasubhai releases munnabhai linux for india

roger federer marries sania mirza


the best one: iMav hates windows


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Still i am laughing ...aXXo =raaboo...


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 30, 2007)

hey wat  do u mean by aXXo ?? 

1. india to be the first one to not only send men to mars but also to stablish AN INTERGALACTIC SPACE HOTEL WITH ALL THE COMFORTS IN JUST 100K rs... 
2. indian scientist finds a method to TELEPORT A LIVE PERSON ANYWHERE ON THIS EARTH!!
3. INDIA BECOMES THE SUPERPOWER OF THE WORLD 99^99 TIMES THE CURRENT POWER OF US.
4. stupid politicains kicked outta india AND ITS MANDATORY TO PASS CLASS 12 FOR BECOMIN A POLITICIAN WHICH ALSO INVOLVES THOUGH EXAMS!!
5. THE WORD "RELIGION" N "GOD" IS LOST N FORGOTTEN N ALL MEN N WOMEN LIVES UNDER THE TREE OF HUMANITY!!
6. 10GB/sec speed n unlimited download being given by BSNL for 250 rs/month.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> hey wat  do u mean by aXXo ??



hey guys he's got to be the n00b of the week.what say?


----------



## nvidia (Nov 30, 2007)

Crysis 2 ready for release. This time an FX5200 will be able to play the game under ULTRA HIGH settings @ 999FPS.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

rofl... what a thread *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 30, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> hey guys he's got to be the n00b of the week.what say?



Hehee...
Nice.


----------



## multi (Nov 30, 2007)

1)Govt gives  free  100 Mbps  unlimited  connection  without data caps  for home users  .

2) iPhone  launch  offer  10 Rs/piece , 1 month  latter  apple  decrease it to 5Rs./piece .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

^ rofl rofl

Ya i agree with the noob of the week...
But dont in beyond and explaini who aXXo is and why..this thread will get closed.


Another

Digit finally puts ads in this forum... 
After a month only 2 persons post here,others gone..yöü know who the two are..!


----------



## enticer86 (Nov 30, 2007)

ahhhh... how can i forget this one...

*Digit launches MULTI CHANNEL SUPPORT []*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Multi channel?:-S


----------



## amol48 (Nov 30, 2007)

1. Digit Supports *PIRACY* 

2. India is the only *Corruption* free country in th world.

3. Spice Mobile buys Vodafone, AT&T and Cingular.

4. Sugar Rs.50/kg and Mobiles Rs.20/kg (Reliance of course)

5. Kingfisher Airlines offers free unlimited air travel pass for Rs.5000/-


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

3rd one is very funny...


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 30, 2007)

1) MTNL offers 2Mbps unlimited plan for just Rs 500
2) Digit reduces the price of magazine to Rs50. 
3) Gaurav_Indian becomes new moderator of Digit Forum. 
4) Praka123 buys Windows Vista.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> 1) MTNL offers 2Mbps unlimited plan for just Rs 500
> 2) Digit reduces the prize of magazine to Rs50.
> 3) Gaurav_Indian becomes new moderator of Digit Forum.
> 4) Praka123 buys Windows Vista.



1)Good.
2)Very Good.
3)
4)OMG  

My rumours:
1)Digit giving 5 DL-DVD every month for the price of Rs.100/-
2)Original Software cost no more than Rs.100 in India.
3)Digit introduces *Agent001* & guess what he is Sachin Tendulkar.Aila!!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

2008 is the year of Free 1 GBps Broadband


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

^^
turns out agent001 is gaurav_indian


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

^^turns out you're aXXo and gaurav_indian is an underground fbi agent sent to get you.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2007)

Digit Mag is 50 Rs... 

Per post in forum = 100 Rs *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 30, 2007)

*My rumors

Sachin gets out in nervous 90s for the 50th time

CRYSIS 2 Released & requires atleast quad SLI GPU and Core 2 Deca procy [10 cores] to run

Samsung launches 32inch LCD TV for 10k

Burnout Game finally released to PC [i desperately need this to b true]


*


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Nov 30, 2007)

ma rumor:

1) Digit to offer free lifetime subscription to its forum members.
2) Nokia N81 n N95 turned down to 25000 paise.
3) Laptops and Desktops are History, its time for WINDOWtops. 
4) Linux O.S., the only paid software in Market.


----------



## xbonez (Nov 30, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^turns out you're aXXo and gaurav_indian is an underground fbi agent sent to get you.



i like the first part.....as for second part, not possible coz gaurav khud aXXo ke saare movies download karta hai


----------



## krazzy (Nov 30, 2007)

1. Aryayush starts hating Apple and uses Microsoft products. He also likes Gigacore's jokes. (Yeah i know this is too ridiculous, even for this thread.)

2. Gigacore becomes Apple CEO (something more believable).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Per post 100 Rs ya i like it.

@devil him self

Superb...
ROFL...
For sometime i am really enjoying each and every post here...and also Rofl.B-)


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 30, 2007)

*One more 

Sonyericcon lauches new mobile with 100 megapixels camera with 50x optcal zoom and HD video recording
*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Was that typo sonyericcon made purposely?funny one...


----------



## casual_gamer (Nov 30, 2007)

digit acquires chip magazine for 50 crores.

Anil kumble comes out of retirement and captains indian one day team.


----------



## yesh1683 (Nov 30, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> Was that typo sonyericcon made purposely?funny one...



*Ohh i thaught i typed Sony Ericsson
anyway it looks funny
*


----------



## hsnayvid (Nov 30, 2007)

India will officially be called "Bharat"

Digit to ship h/w components along with magazines instead of DVD's....


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 30, 2007)

M$ ====>Biggest Open Source Software Manufacturer .........

AMD-NVIDIA join hands to bring the NEW GEN GRFX CARD "HD1008"  capable of playing all games @ ultra high settings- MAX resolution with 100+ FPS  only for 200$

abhi itna hi ....... very tired today ........


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 30, 2007)

google launches gphone for free and first launches only in india!

and all thinkdigit member get it on the first day itself disect it and they cant stop drooling over it


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 30, 2007)

Ambani's fight against each other on who will buy india first......

Airtel hacks all other networks and makes it useless...


Dont take it seriously..just for fun..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 30, 2007)

ok here's my list(im close to reality so....)

1.Vajpayee weds Monika lewinski and make a dozen kids.
2.MTNL finally upgrades my speeds to 2mbps up\down
3.all games released free of costs sponsored by ads
4.gaurav_indian takes over thinkdigit and renames it to don'tthinkatall.com
5.all broadband users are given 1tb harddisks to leech as much purated material off net as much possible by Indian government.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 30, 2007)

I become God.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

@devil himself

Cool ones.especially the last one...lets start leeching hard from 08 

@black pearl.

Cool...
Never thought that..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> hey guys he's got to be the n00b of the week.what say?


 He is on GPRS 

I am locking this thread. And banning all digit members


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

ch*KMA*

rofl...


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2007)

Everything becomes free in India and the WORLD........
From a Toffee to a Lamborghini.........from a CD to an Internet Server


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 1, 2007)

Dell XPS M1530 to be given under OLPC project in India.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Dec 1, 2007)

Windows is going to change its name to Doors!!!!!!!
and Bill Gates to Billoo....


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 1, 2007)

1. Earth is hit by something from outer space, we all die, bye bye Earth, bye bye all
2. World War 3 starts with US attacking Iran and lasts for the next 7 years
3. Hunger and famine rule the Earth, disease and death everywhere.
4. And during all these things, the petty Indians that we are, still keep fighting for our various shitty religions and beliefs instead of thinking of Humanity as a whole.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 1, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> 1. Aryayush starts hating Apple and uses Microsoft products. He also likes Gigacore's jokes. (Yeah i know this is too ridiculous, even for this thread.)
> 
> 2. Gigacore becomes Apple CEO (something more believable).



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Dec 1, 2007)

Free Broadband @ 100 *GB*ps


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2007)

S Balmer Re-Releases Windows ME


----------



## nishantv2003 (Dec 1, 2007)

Choto Cheeta to start his own computer company "CHOTO INTERPRISES", AND
assembles pc in very good config and sells them in lower prices then IBM and HP etc,
and in 2Q of 2008 He becomes Worlds most richest person, beeting every pc company!!!

dont belive me,
Check this out : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700
Can u belive the config and prices!!!!

and till sep 08 his guide:- Basic Guide Purchase a New System becomes the best seller book, with he having 100% royalty,
making again him 10times more rich then before...

and after reading this post he sends me 10% of his royalty to me

(choto dont mind, we all love u)


----------



## praka123 (Dec 1, 2007)

it seems my rumors will never become true  Just read in Sudan,A teacher is jailed for so called "blasphemy" 
so my post no.37 will never come true i suppose!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=675406&postcount=37


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2007)

I support your wish...prak...
Especially the Çhèññäì cleaning of slums


----------



## ico (Dec 1, 2007)

"*Pentium 5 will be launched in 2008*," I am not saying this, my friends of the 9th grade say this. (a very famous rumour in my school)....lolz 

Microsoft and Apple join hands to make a new OS.
*BSNL's Customer Care improves dramatically.*
India defeats Brazil in football.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 1, 2007)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> .
> *BSNL's Customer Care improves dramatically.*
> 
> All the rumors might come true but this one can't really


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2007)

not a rumor but I have a  question. 

What will happen if......

Prakash, Gx, iMav, Arya, goobi, Vishal, Choto are locked in a house for 30 days ( like big brother  ) and there is a one Alienware Machine and one iMac. There is one knife available in the kitchen.

No OS installed in the systems .. all OS discs ( lin, vista, leopard and DOS 6.22 ) are hidden inside the house. and its their job to find it 

What will happen ?   

PS: Absolutely no offence to any one.. this is just a rumour


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> *BSNL's Customer Care improves dramatically.*





			
				amol48 said:
			
		

> All the rumors might come true but this one can't really


yaar, jo bhi ho 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001% toh mujhe umeed hai ki BSNL k log NEEND se jaagenge aur ek World Class seva uplabdh karayenge......

One day will definitely come when all BSNL employers will wake from their sleep and will work toghether for a World Class service and I'll be waiting for that day


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

@Charan: 3 din ke baad woh 4 log Ubuntu use karega.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

Praka starts hating linux coz of over dose


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 2, 2007)

^^^ funny... and eventually u start loving it ...
old saying ... all "loves" start with fight...


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> ^^^ funny... and eventually u start loving it ...
> old saying ... all "loves" start with fight...


Really *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif !! then I have to fight with a nice chick *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 2, 2007)

Praka123 becomes MVP.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Laalo Parsad becoming Prime minister of India 8) bhaaaaago!!!
*fanatic Karunanidhi killing keralites by not allowing new dam to be built in Mullaperiyar.results in 100 yrs old  Mullaperiyar dam already weak and got fissures around it collapse/bursting out which results in destroying Idukki Dam India's 2nd biggest arch dam  and flooding river periyar,Muvattupuzhayar etc which wipes off 5 districts of Kerala(idukki,Ernakulam(cochin),Kottayam,thrissur,Alappuzha)!regionalism at its best!kerala gov said the new dam when built will give water to madurai as old dam does.but the fanatic tamil politicians makes even central government to bow down thus making poor kerala vulnerable.I feel sorry for Congress gov in centre who promotes regionalism for eg:funds to Tamilnaad,Bihar etc.*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

ok googled abt aXXo n got it....


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^grr...I am not google! (though I wish I was).


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 2, 2007)

Gmail Goes out of Beta:

To send: 

Text mail: 5 Rs
Text with Pic: 10 Rs

To Recieve:

Text: Free
Pic: 20 Rs

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

how about making those costs negative(i.e. we get paid for using gmail).


----------



## xbonez (Dec 2, 2007)

s18000rpm is michael schumacher in disguise....


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

^that M$N have to do!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

1.crysis released on nintendo gameboy and PS1 for Rs.300.
AND BECOMES A HIT!!


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

aliens invade earth n me drives them back


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

^^
like that fevicol advertisement.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 2, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> ^^
> like that fevicol advertisement.


sorry but wat fevicol ad??? i havnt EVEN SEEN A TV SINCE LAST 5MONTHS *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> sorry but wat fevicol ad??? i havnt EVEN SEEN A TV SINCE LAST 5MONTHS *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/actions1.gif


its more than 1 year old ad.
aliens come to a village all people start flying.
a man squezes fevicol in a well
people come to earth again an villagers make those aliens slave.
no tv for 5 months!!mars pe gaya tha kya??


----------



## nishantv2003 (Dec 2, 2007)

Microsoft turns out to be owned by Apple!!! 
All This Time


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 2, 2007)

and apple turns out to be developed by linux community


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 2, 2007)

microsoft invents toilet PC that can get charged for 100 hours each time a bomb falls from your bottom on a special pad over it.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

farting women are gonna be jailed in India 

ps:i have very bad experiances in shopping malls with ladies eating everything and building up methane!  (no offense to the 3 girls i found here in the forum   )


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

^^heh.thats actually sulphides which smell bad and not methane.

corruption stops in India,no more paper leaks(this sux),no more babugiri.
No lines anywhere(voter id cards and licence et al)


on a lighter node:
ashwarya giving birth to quadruplets

 Manmohan singh becomes the prime minister of India and stops being a pawn.

Cricket is wiped off from world

India wins a gold medal in Olympics.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 3, 2007)

Cricket is wiped off from world
^will be the happiest man in the world!


----------



## nishantv2003 (Dec 3, 2007)

Manmohan singh turns out to be the real aXXo,
hearing this,
Raabo filed a case against manmohan, saying that im the real aXXo!!!
and
in end it was found out that the real aXXo is a Computer who automaticly rips new dvd's and uplodes them!!!!!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

Superb..^


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 3, 2007)

good one nishant


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Dec 3, 2007)

lol funny one about aXXo nishant

Rumour 4 2008

Microsoft & Intel Join hands to Give away Free Pcs to all students in India Loaded With Vista Premium & Office 2007 

Lol....Keep ur fingers Crossed


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 3, 2007)

^They will give p rated copies for free.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Dec 3, 2007)

1GB free webspace for all digit forum members to be allotted on 1-Jan-2008.. (information leaked from HQ)


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 3, 2007)

8800GT to be priced at Rs.7000/- 

Core2Quad @ Rs.5000/- 

Intel's x38 chipset based m/b to cost just Rs.3000/- 

Corsair 2GB DDR3 RAM to cost not more than Rs.2000/- 

GTA IV for PC to be released in March 2008 

EA to launch official WRC game for only PC in mid 2008.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 3, 2007)

^^I short you get your system in 17k.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

Ask the devil...

Anyway devil him self   is being officially requested by Dell to become a staff...and it appears in paper.. 
But devil reject's it stays here itself...

And the biggest rumour for next year is raaboo turns out to be a bot,made to reply and react like humans..thats what i call AI...


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 5, 2007)

-->digit forunm turn into warez forum full of pirated stuffs!!!

MODS plz dont ban me*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/60.gif

-->MICROSOFT n APPLE joins hand to fight against linux...

-->at last BOLLYWOOD wins an oscar

-->me stops reortin threads *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif

-->digit forunm turn into warez forum full of pirated stuffs!!!

MODS plz dont ban me*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/60.gif

-->MICROSOFT n APPLE joins hand to fight against linux...

-->at last BOLLYWOOD wins an oscar

-->me stops reportin threads *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

^^reported to admins.....


----------



## azzu (Dec 5, 2007)

^^ haha *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 5, 2007)

@ fun2sh.. ready for ban ?


----------



## crystal_pup (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> on a lighter node:
> ashwarya giving birth to quadruplets


 
DNA Tests revealed that it's Salman's babies!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Dec 5, 2007)

@gigacore:ur smilies are good,but isnt there anyway that when mouse hovers over emoticons,it explains the meaning as in digit forum.for eg:  <==try!


----------



## azzu (Dec 5, 2007)

ya nice IDea PRAKASH *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/30.gif


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 5, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^reported to admins.....


tu meri jagah le le n yeah thanks for reportin.. acha hoga mods mujhe 1 month ke liye ban kar de... coz my exams r from 27 dec n i waste too much time only on this forum (use airtel nop just for digit)..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 5, 2007)

Aish rumour is superb...


----------



## Ron (Dec 8, 2007)

^lol^^^


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> @gigacore:ur smilies are good,but isnt there anyway that when mouse hovers over emoticons,it explains the meaning as in digit forum.for eg:  <==try!



funny


----------



## srikanthgss (Dec 8, 2007)

Digit to sell the magazine without ads !


----------



## enticer86 (Dec 8, 2007)

^^ gud haan.. but it mite get true too


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 8, 2007)

rumor......

fun2sh............gets banned on 1st Jan

rumour
i stopped writing ...thanks...regards.....expertno.1..........lol



Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## shantanu (Dec 9, 2007)

i am marrying hilary duff on 28th sept.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 9, 2007)

^^I just clicked on the post looking at your user name and thought it was true.
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


----------



## shantanu (Dec 9, 2007)

nothing is impossible.. even the word says I M Possible  .


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

shantanu becomes the biggest MOD TO KICK THE LARGEST NO. OF USERS FROM THIS FORUM


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^lol...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 9, 2007)

Digit is going to be a Linux Only Magazine.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> i am marrying hilary duff on 28th sept.


yeah but finally wen u wed her in indian style aur jab tum suhag raat ke din uska gunghat uthate ho to pata chalta hai ki wo hillary duff nahi BEYONCE hai!!!


----------



## cpyder (Dec 9, 2007)

TV News channels (with spl mention to Aaj Tak) have been banned from telecasting news item like "Khooni Taalab", Bhakton ke haath se prasaad khane wala bandar, kitten suckling on a b!tch etc.

Know what.. NASA's probe had revealed certain irregularities on the other side of the moon in 2006. The probe had detected temperature related inconsistencies. NASA's spokesperson was quoted at BBC, "we have discovered the stuff." Although hestitantly, he did admit that it was a moon station which belongs to India!!! 

Read full story here:-

*anditworkedforme.com/newksaldifwnene;qwe,fsdfdffkdfenndalemoon234839743h2ff89232india.htm

-see we are way ahead.


----------



## shantanu (Dec 9, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> yeah but finally wen u wed her in indian style aur jab tum suhag raat ke din uska gunghat uthate ho to pata chalta hai ki wo hillary duff nahi BEYONCE hai!!!


 
no man ! abhi itne bure din nahi aaye mere.. Well Hil is sweet.. !  lol ! 

and to kick out yeah.. please stand in que for your turn.. who's first : FUN2SH  ROFL


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 9, 2007)

Digit magazine courier services improve & all subscribers get their issue one day before the offical release.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 9, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> no man ! abhi itne bure din nahi aaye mere.. Well Hil is sweet.. !  lol !
> 
> and to kick out yeah.. please stand in que for your turn.. who's first : FUN2SH  ROFL


yeah i too was goin to write that it wil start from me!!


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 9, 2007)

My rumours:
Finally,Ex-PM, Atal bihari bajpayee braves. Decides to marry.

lalu yaadav takes over as Civial aviation minister, 25 Indian flights derailed.

rabri devi fed up, says" hum laloo yadav ko daevorse de rahein hai, yae lijiye-talak-talak-talak"
( sry for the sentiments)

CPM decides to leave india, to try luck in pakistani parlimantry election. Mussy afraid, asks india to reconsider-for any price

DRDO to tests ACAMS( anti corrupt ass missile system), MP's MLA's and ministers missing.

USA  declares itself the"axis of evil"

bas... ab aur nahi likha jaata

Fron page news, January 1, 2008


> *NEW DIESEASE UNVIELED!*
> The public opinion is that the deadly creature is  generally found in rohini and said to have the deadliest fart!
> It is understood that the westerghats were formed by the heavy pressure created by the creature's fart! some of active volcanoes as far as antartica are still said to have the farting trace.
> And the tokyo university research paper has blamed the creaturefor  the unfortunate shockwaves they are still praying will stop!
> ...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 9, 2007)

bhai book hi likh dete,hum purchase karke aaram se padh lete free time mein.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 9, 2007)

Sry bhai.... maine to keval cut-copy-paste kiya!
nevermind...jb bhi time mile padh lena


----------



## RaghuKL (Dec 10, 2007)

India finally gets 600 gold ,700 silver and 800 bronze medals in the Olympics and Govt. starts donating Land to winners and finds itself short of it occupies all neighbouring countries. 

Microsoft xp sp3 adds readyboost. RAM prices falls.....

Petrol rates are reduced by 50%.
Politicians pay huge amounts of bribes to public.
1Rupee= $10000.
Tatas buyout General motors finally release Rs.1 lakh car.
India BANS every form cricket.
Muralitharan takes 1000 wickets _but is asked to return them_
Harry potter scar begins to itch again.
Harry IS gay.... 
Hermione is Les$##%$ ....  
JK Rowling too


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 10, 2007)

Max Payne 3 to be released in mid 2008. 
nVidia is ready to sell 8800GTX @ just Rs 10k.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 25, 2007)

Good @ rahul


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 25, 2007)

This thread will be made sticky on 1st *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2007)

^ Lol


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 25, 2007)

According to our close source,digit introducing bluray disc every month from jan08 & subscribers get a free bluray writer.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 25, 2007)

^ stop dreaming *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 25, 2007)

Giga #157 post..was that a rumour or a request..any way lol.


Bluray ya sure only if 1\3 of it will be filled with ads...


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 25, 2007)

Arre bhai log, 1st jan ko virus laden attack karega sabhi forums pe.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 25, 2007)

Compelsary Admission in good collage . and Compelsary employment

Work from home users will get free brodband from govt. 

Java and Data Structurs in Schools , from IX

Sex education for all teenagers

aXXo turns out to be a Girl

A new algorithm  developed for compressing HD media as H.720++ , which Requirs 6 Core processor to Encode and Dual core to Decode With almost Same Quality as BD , and axxo to Rip , BDRip in H.720++ .

Which has a Size of 5 MB as full movie with Subtitles , All Audio , Multi angle View , 3D Video Support  , i mean when we Tilt the monitor , it seems that it is real .

max_demon married with axxo , which turns out to be a computer

Gx_Sarav finally Becoms Saint

Mr. Raboo becoms Apple's CEO and Hacks /my girlfriend's Mind (Remember Computer)

Super fast technology deveped so that youtube Streams H.720++ at 20kbps NonHD video 

introduction of xxxHTML  used for porn sites , for virtual pleasure (u know what i mean )

Introduction for winHTML for MS sites , iHTML for Apple 

Firefox 4 to render ANY Site in 2 Sec  , Even in 256kbps (7 Sec in AIrTeL xGPRS )

Sony Ericsson Developes Mobile Engenniring in which humans are Teleported to the person they wish to talk with

Sonyericsson Buys Motorola and Nokia and Develops a new k Series phone 
with the combination of MotoRAZR2 V9+ N95 8GB + k850i + iPhone + PSP
(Apple Also Joins after Nokia ) for Free

Microsoft CEO turns out to be real axxo , Which marries With Stevejob's Daughtor .

Digit to give Free Computer provided the reader  pays extra Rs. 50 

Free 20Gbps Brodband

Free iPhone to me

Free Xbox to me

Free Keyboard to me

Free Girlfriend to me


Free N99SonyEricsson To me


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 25, 2007)

Max demon..
Was that rumour or your wish list?

Rofl rofl rofl rofl


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 25, 2007)

yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *My rumors
> 
> Sachin gets out in nervous 90s for the 50th time*


Change it to 90th time  ..Even that would be a record from sachin 


			
				yesh1683 said:
			
		

> * CRYSIS 2 Released & requires atleast quad SLI GPU and Core 2 Deca procy [10 cores] to run*


hate crysis 


			
				yesh1683 said:
			
		

> *Burnout Game finally released to PC [i desperately need this to b true]*


Even i wish it was true 

My rumours:

*1*.Unlimited 100Mbit Broadband by any ISP for 250Rs 
*2*.Mallika sherwat stops making HOT scenes 
*3*.Ability to talk to any one for free using cellphones (there were rumours  during the time of Gphone[_again which was a rumour_])
*4*.Vishal Gupta leading the design,UI of next OS from M$-Windows 7


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 26, 2007)

^i dont like the second one


----------



## gowtham (Dec 27, 2007)

cbse board is going to distribute iphones to every class 10 child to train them in keeping "touch"

hows this one??

hey i am new to this forum, so can anyone pls tell me whats this aXXo thing?


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 27, 2007)

naveen its a rumor *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 27, 2007)

@gowtham 
  Google aXXo..

DUDe cant discuss here..

Digit forum bought by giga and merges it with his forum...
And makes me admin.. Hi hi hi


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 27, 2007)

Microsoft and Linux will together make an operating system. It will be called MICROSUX


----------



## azzu (Dec 27, 2007)

If the name is "MICROSUX" then its gonna be 70% lin  and 30% MICRO 
and MICROTUX for vice Versa


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool^


----------

